# Super Six headset problem



## dlighthall (Feb 5, 2009)

I purchased a new 2008 Super Six frameset from someone who had broke up a complete bike off the floor. It came with the Cannondale SI headset and fork. I thought it was a straight forward setup but now I cannot get it adjusted properly. When I take the play out, the fork drags badly, which is very apparent out of the saddle. I am planning on tearing it down down again but thought that I might be missing a spacer or some other setup element. I need to find the schematic I guess.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The 08 SS6 has an integrated headset, which is pretty easy to install since you only need to press the crown race into the fork. You use the two bearings, the compression ring and the flat top bearing cap. You must use the flat top cap. The taperered bulbous one goes on top of the flat top cap. You then install your required spacers, followed by the stem.

Make sure to use carbon assembly compound on the steerer tube. I really like Cannondale's compression plug since it assists the steerer tube to resist the load of the stem clamp. Schematic is available through Cannondale's website.


----------



## dlighthall (Feb 5, 2009)

I figured out what the problem was. There is inadequate clearance between what you refer to as the flat top bearing cap and the top of the head tube when compressed. That is where the dragging is occurring.

I have temporarily fixed it with a couple of very thin (1mm) plastic spacers and it worked great for one ride. But I clearly need a thin metal spacer here instead. Will talk to my LBS but if anyone has a suggestion for sourcing the spacer, be my guest.

Yes, the compression plug is trick but I had not thought about it in relation to the stem claming force.
thanks


----------

